# por la cola



## Maciej

Hola,
Puede alguien explicarme que significa la expresión: "por la cola"


----------



## flljob

¿Cuál es el contexto?


----------



## Maciej

ocupa el noveno puesto por la cola


----------



## flljob

En México eso suena incorrecto. Nosotros decimos: ocupa el noveno puesto en la cola.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En una carrera, y contando de atrás hacia adelante, él es el noveno.


----------



## flljob

Valeria Mesalina said:


> En una carrera, y contando de atrás hacia adelante, él es el noveno.



Ocupa el noveno puesto de atrás adelante.

¿Se podría decir así en España?


----------



## clares3

flljob said:


> Ocupa el noveno puesto de atrás adelante. ¿Se podría decir así en España?


Hola
Sin duda, y lo entendería todo el mundo:el noveno desde el último contando hacia arriba.


----------



## Maciej

es el fragmento del artículo de hoy de El País:
El 43% de los madrileños está satisfecho con la limpieza de las calles,  frente al 55% en 2009. La ciudad ocupa el noveno puesto* por la cola*respecto al resto de capitales europeas, al nivel de París o Berlín,  pero por detrás de Londres


----------



## clares3

Maciej said:


> es el fragmento del artículo de hoy de El País:
> El 43% de los madrileños está satisfecho con la limpieza de las calles,  frente al 55% en 2009. La ciudad ocupa el noveno puesto* por la cola*respecto al resto de capitales europeas, al nivel de París o Berlín,  pero por detrás de Londres


Hola
Significa que ordenadas las ciudades europeas por nivel de satisfacción de limpieza, Madrid ocupa el puesto noveno contando desde la última hacia la primera, en sentido ascendente.


----------



## Maximino

Coindido con Valeria. Madrid ocupa el noveno lugar contando de atrás hacia adelante (por la cola).


Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Señores, díganlo más fácil: en una carrera de diez, el que llega el noveno por la cola es el segundo.


----------



## clares3

Lord Darktower said:


> Señores, díganlo más fácil: en una carrera de diez, el que llega el noveno por la cola es el segundo.


Milord, ¿el segundo no era el segundo? ¿Es privilegio de los nobles el contar desde arriba y desde abajo a la vez para confundir a la plebe?


----------



## tusi

Se entiende, Milord, se entiende... pero supongo que estará de acuerdo conmigo en que la ley del mínimo esfuerzo indica que hay que empezar a contar por el lado por el que tenga menos puestos delante: Si eres el segundo de una carrera de mil quinientos, no creo que nadie empiece a contar por el final...

O, para mayor precisión, generalmente se ordena a partir del primero, y si se empieza a contar por la cola es para enfatizar que *son menos *las ciudades europeas que estan peor que Madrid (es decir, que está muy cerca de estar en el peor lugar).

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Claro que sí, quién lo niega. Lo mío ha sido solo un ejemplo de pedagogía lúdica, un liviano ejercicio de agilidad mental.


----------



## Erreconerre

Maciej said:


> Hola,
> Puede alguien explicarme que significa la expresión: "por la cola"


*Cola* es sinónimo de *fila*. O es una hilera de personas. Ocupar el primer lugar en la cola es estar en el primer sitio. Ocupar el número dos en la cola es estar en el segundo sitio. Ocupar el noveno lugar en la cola es ser el número nueve. No hace falta decir si se cuenta de atrás para adelante o de adelante para atrás; todos sabemos cómo se cuenta en estos casos.


----------



## tusi

Erreconerre: la preposición "por" indica desde dónde se inicia a contar ("por el final"). Con la preposición "en", que es la que tú empleas, sí es como tú dices. En el ejemplo que se pregunta: Madrid es de todas las ciudades europeas, la novena empezando por el final y no la novena empezando por el principio. Si eres el tercero por la cola en la maratón de Nueva York, no subes al podio.

¿En México entonces no se usa "por el final" o "por la cola" con el sentido de las respuestas anteriores?

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En una carrera, quedan finalistas el ruso y el americano, y gana el americano.
Noticia en la prensa soviética:
- Nuestro corredor, subcampeón. El americano, segundo por la cola.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¡Usted sí que lo ha entendido!


----------



## olimpia91

Acá, por la cola, suena a sexo anal.
Yo diría "...ocupa el lugar 22 entre 30" o "...está en el lugar 492 entre 500" "..." o "solo hay ocho ciudades en peor lugar"


----------



## Vampiro

olimpia91 said:


> Acá, por la cola, suena a sexo anal.


Por fin alguien dice algo sensato.

¿Qué es eso de contar "de atrás pa' delante" en una fila, dónde se ha visto?
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

olimpia91 said:


> Acá, por la cola, suena a sexo anal.
> Yo diría "...ocupa el lugar 22 entre 30" o "...está en el lugar 492 entre 500" "..." o "solo hay ocho ciudades en peor lugar"


A. ¿Dónde es 'acá'? No parece ser España, pues habitualmente decimos 'aquí'; el escueto perfil no permite saberlo y sería útil para situar esa forma de entender 'por la cola' y evitar usar esa frase donde se entendiera de esa particular manera. 
B. En el supuesto de que no llaméis 'fila' a la 'cola' ¿también sonaría a sexo anal 'estoy haciendo cola' o el airado grito '¡A la cola!' dirigido a alguien que pretende saltársela?



			
				Vampiro said:
			
		

> Por fin alguien dice algo sensato.
> 
> ¿Qué es eso de contar "de atrás pa' delante" en una fila, dónde se ha visto?



Aquí, acá y acullá, cuando se está más cerca del final de la cola que del principio. Por una razón práctica; supongamos la cola para sacar entradas de la final del próximo Campeonato Mundial de Fútbol, con unas 700 personas, más o menos. Entre los que están al final ¿diría uno 'Estoy más o menos el 687 de la cola' o 'Estoy el 13 por la cola?


----------



## ACQM

Erreconerre said:


> *Cola* es sinónimo de *fila*. O es una hilera de personas. Ocupar el primer lugar en la cola es estar en el primer sitio. Ocupar el número dos en la cola es estar en el segundo sitio. Ocupar el noveno lugar en la cola es ser el número nueve. No hace falta decir si se cuenta de atrás para adelante o de adelante para atrás; todos sabemos cómo se cuenta en estos casos.



Pues no veo que tú sepas como se cuenta, porque no es lo mismo ser "el segundo en la cola" que "el segundo por la cola". Otra cosa es que no se use en México y, entonces, tampoco es necesario que participes en el hilo si no sabes la respuesta a la pregunta, ¿no?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ACQM said:


> ... porque no es lo mismo ser "el segundo en la cola" que "el segundo por la cola"...


He aquí un convincente ejemplo del valor que tienen las preposiciones y de la importancia de usarlas con precisión.


----------



## Lord Darktower

A todo esto habrá que decir que la causa más probable del nacimiento de la expresión sea que la inventara aquél optimista como forma de decir que había quedado el último: "¡He quedado el primero!... empezando por la cola".


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aprecio que "está trayendo mucha cola" una duda que quedó resuelta hace un montón de intervenciones. Ser el noveno por la cola es quedar en el puesto nueve contado desde el último.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por una razón práctica; supongamos la cola para sacar entradas de la final del próximo Campeonato Mundial de Fútbol, con unas 700 personas, más o menos. Entre los que están al final ¿diría uno 'Estoy más o menos el 687 de la cola' o 'Estoy el 13 por la cola?


No veo la "practicidad" por ningún lado, con todo el respeto que me merecen quienes lo dicen así.
Por acá jamás se nos ocurriría contar desde atrás para adelante, no le veo sentido.
Si digo "Estoy en en el 687 de la cola/fila", dejo claro de inmediato que hay 686 personas antes que yo y que tengo para rato.  En cambio si digo "Estoy en el 13 por la cola" podría perfectamente ser el segundo y salir en cinco minutos con mi entrada en la mano.
¿Alguien sería tan bueno de explicarme cuáles son las "razones prácticas" de esta expresión?
_


----------



## ACQM

A ver, esto es la repera. La pregunta es qué signfica "por la cola" no si les gusta a los chilenos o a Pepito de los Palotes les gusta usarla.

Esta expresión se usa muchísimo en España sobretodo cuando se dan estadísticas o resultados, tipo "España es la segunda por la cola en nivel educativo en Europa" (me lo he inventado, pero no estará lejos de la realidad). ¿Por qué se usa? por lo mismo que usamos palabras como último, penúltimo o antepenúltimo porque queremos indicar, remarcar, enfatizar,... lo cerca que están del final de la lista.


----------



## amanarma

Si no puedes precisar cuánta gente hay por delante de ti, la fila es de desquiciar a cualquiera; da la vuelta a la manzana, dices: "hay tropecientos mil delante de mí, yo estoy el tercero por la cola", significa: puedes tomarte otra cervecita tranquilamente -incluso cena tranquilo-, que tengo para muuuucho rato.


----------



## Birke

Vampiro said:


> ¿Alguien sería tan bueno de explicarme cuáles son las "razones prácticas" de esta expresión?
> _


Las mismas por las que vemos práctico decir que soy el último, el penúltimo o el antepenúltimo de la cola. 
¿Y si resulta que estoy delante del antepenúltimo? Para eso no hay una palabra, así que digo estoy el cuarto por la cola, …y así mientras sea más fácil contar de una ojeada los que tengo detrás que los que tengo delante.

Edito: perdón, no había visto que ACQM ya hablaba de último, penúltimo y antepenúltimo.


----------



## Vampiro

A ver, a ver, que no panda el cúnico, que yo no he dicho que no me guste, qué ganas de alterarse que tiene la gente…
Sólo dije, y lo reafirmo, que no le veo sentido.
Todos los ejemplos que me han dado los puedo rebatir con contraejemplos igual de absurdos (o igual de lógicos si empleamos el mismo criterio de contar “por la cola”) pero vamos a estar cinco páginas posteando inútilmente; yo paso, no tengo tiempo para eso.
Les agradezco la buena intención y las aclaraciones.
Les recomiendo no usar la expresión en estas latitudes, lo más probable es que no les entiendan, o que entiendan justamente lo contrario de lo que quisieron decir.
Saludos.
_


----------



## romarsan

Jejej, si, lo de "por la cola" es mejor no usarlo en algunos lugares, pero "el noveno por el final/cola" puede facilitar la ubicación de algo o alguien en una relación o fila en la que hayan, por ejemplo, 659 elementos, entiéndaseme la no intención de llamar elemento a nadie  me parece más cómodo contar hasta nueve que contar hasta 600 para ubicar un objetivo, quizá porque soy de letras


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> No veo la "practicidad" por ningún lado, con todo el respeto que me merecen quienes lo dicen así.
> Por acá jamás se nos ocurriría contar desde atrás para adelante, no le veo sentido.
> Si digo "Estoy en en el 687 de la cola/fila", dejo claro de inmediato que hay 686 personas antes que yo y que tengo para rato.  En cambio si digo "Estoy en el 13 por la cola" podría perfectamente ser el segundo y salir en cinco minutos con mi entrada en la mano.
> ¿Alguien sería tan bueno de explicarme cuáles son las "razones prácticas" de esta expresión?
> _


Vampiro, me has convencido. Retiro lo de la razón práctica. Ahora bien, nunca he estado en una cola para esa clase de eventos, pero sí en otros con largas colas; no he visto ni imagino que alguien vaya a la cabeza y cuente desde el uno en adelante, porque además cuando llegara a su puesto la cola habría avanzado, y ya no tendría el puesto 687, ni posiblemente el 13 por la cola. O sea, que ni una ni otra forma de contar son prácticas. 
Ahora empiezo a preguntarme si tenemos claro lo que quiere decir que un equipo es el colista de su grupo.
Pero contar de atrás para adelante no es nada insólito o que jamás se haga. No podría decir cuantas veces he oído (o he dicho) en el cuartel: "Los diez últimos a tal o cual ingrata labor". Never say never again.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Vampiro, me has convencido. Retiro lo de la razón práctica. Ahora bien, nunca he estado en una cola para esa clase de eventos, pero sí en otros con largas colas; no he visto ni imagino que alguien vaya a la cabeza y cuente desde el uno en adelante, porque además cuando llegara a su puesto la cola habría avanzado, y ya no tendría el puesto 687, ni posiblemente el 13 por la cola. O sea, que ni una ni otra forma de contar son prácticas.
> Ahora empiezo a preguntarme si tenemos claro lo que quiere decir que un equipo es el colista de su grupo.
> Pero contar de atrás para adelante no es nada insólito o que jamás se haga. No podría decir cuantas veces he oído (o he dicho) en el cuartel: "Los diez últimos a tal o cual ingrata labor". Never say never again.


Manuel, lejos de querer generar una polémica de esto, creo que lo importante cuando uno hace una cola es saber cuántos hay delante, dudo que tenga valor alguno saber cuántas personas hay detrás.
Por lo general la cantidad se estima, como en el caso del estadio, o se puede saber con exactitud, ya que al menos en Chile llegas al lugar, aprietas un botoncito y una máquina te entrega un número con el cual sabes exactamente qué puesto ocupas en la fila, que dicho sea de paso no es tal, porque la mayoría de las veces hay sillas en una sala de espera para sentarte a esperar tu turno.  Así funcionan hasta las farmacias en estas latitudes.
El titular del diario El País, que dio origen a este entretenido hilo, me parece francamente absurdo, no dice nada de la ubicación de Madrid en el ranking de ciudades limpias si no conoces el mapa de Europa y no sabes cuántas capitales hay.  Me parece más efectivo, si se quiere destacar una pobre ubicación, “Madrid está en los últimos lugares”, o algo similar.
A mí me resultaría mucho más chocante que me dijeran “Santiago es la octava ciudad más contaminada del mundo”, que si me dijeran, en plan optimista, “Santiago es la ciudad número 587 contando por la cola”, lo cual no me dice nada respecto de qué lugar ocupamos en cuanto a índices de contaminación tomando como pésimo el de la ciudad considerada como número uno.
En fin, que puede haber situaciones (como la del cuartel) en que  necesites realmente contar a los últimos, sí, pero usarlo como referencia de ubicación me parece tirado de los pelos.
_


----------



## Fernando

A ver, la intención de El País (si yo conozco a El País) es decir que Madrid es una ciudad sucia. Cuando se dice que alguien está en el puesto XX empezando por el final (por la cola) automáticamente deducimos que se encuentra de la mitad para abajo (normalmente se usa la expresión cuando quedan pocos para el final).
Ten en cuenta que El País está dirigido a europeos, que saben cuántas capitales hay en Europa (muchas).Añadido posteriormente: En el mismo artículo dicen que hay 83 ciudades en el estudio.
En cuanto a la utilidad, que es lo que le preocupa a Vampiro, tiene tanta como "último" o "penúltimo", expresiones a las que no creo que nadie les ponga dudas en su utilidad y que tembién suponen ordenaciones "por la cola".

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/10/16/madrid/1381954773_665690.html


----------



## Vampiro

Fernando said:


> Ten en cuenta que El País está dirigido a europeos, que saben cuántas capitales hay en Europa (muchas)


Capitales: 51
Dato que se puede obtener con facilidad en Internet, pero que no está en la mente de cualquiera que pase por la vereda y vea el titular. Porque puede estar destinado a europeos, pero se vende en muchos países (Chile es uno de ellos); de hecho es uno de los diarios en español que había en el último hotel en que estuve en China.
El titular puedo entenderlo como irónico si acostumbran a usar la expresión, pero por acá no tiene ningún sentido y me parece muy desafortunado en un medio de comunicación que sabe que on-line puede ser consultado hasta en la isla Quiriquina.
_


----------



## tusi

Vampiro said:


> El titular puedo entenderlo como irónico si acostumbran a usar la expresión, pero por acá no tiene ningún sentido y me parece muy desafortunado en un medio de comunicación que sabe que on-line puede ser consultado hasta en la isla Quiriquina.
> _



Los diarios chilenos también pueden ser consultados on-line (y los peruanos, rusos, chinos, etc.) y no por ello dejan de usar expresiones locales para tener consideración con los que no están acostumbrados a ese tipo de expresiones... ¡La de localismos que usan aquí los periódicos (especialmente los "chicha")!

Definitivamente concuerdo contigo en que es igual de efectivo decir: "un estudio demuestra que es la octava más contaminada" que "De un estudio sobre la limpieza en las ciudades, es la octava empezando por el final". Sin embargo, no son sinónimos, puesto que la octava más contaminada tiene que asegurar que se han analizado "todas" las ciudades. Sin embargo, dentro de la muestra pueden no estar todas, sino solo una muestra representativa, por lo que octava por el final tiene más precisión.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro, aquí también está generalizado el sistema de múmero de turno según un papelito, pero no dice mucho en cuanto al lugar que ocupas; lo aclaro con un ejemplo: llego a las 11 de la mañana, obtengo el número 82, pero soy el segundo, porque los 80 primeros ya han sido despachados. La cosa se hace más indescifrable cuando los números se dan según el negociado o ventanilla a donde deseas acudir, por ejemplo A-27, y sentados en espera hay como 60 que no tienes manera de saber a que letra han de acudir. 
Me reafirmo en lo que dije: tan o tan poco práctico es contar de cabeza a cola como de cola a cabeza, salvo para números pequeños o series fijas pues, por ejemplo, decir el tercero por la cola de 15 es tan claro como decir el décimo tercero de la cola.  
El primogénito puede ser el primero de seis hijos o el último y único hijo; y el benjamín puede ser el sexto de los seis, o el primero y único.
Las bodas y las ejecuciones -y que no se entienda que busco la ajada gracia de compararlas- se cuentan más por los días que falta hasta esos hechos, es decir, de atrás para adelante, que desde el tiempo del compromiso o de la sentencia firme, es decir, de adelante hacia atrás. Seguro que hay ejemplos de lo contrario.
Estoy leyendo unos pesados documentos que pueden dar una solución a este intríngulis. Voy por la página 17/32 y eso deja poco a la estimación o la conjetura. Aunque bien pensado, solo porque el conjunto es de cantidad fija, 32; si se tratara de un cuaderno de hojas separable, la número 17 puede ser la primera si las 16 precedentes se han arrancado. 
Se ha quebrantado sustancialmente mi confianza en los números ordinales.


----------



## Vampiro

tusi said:


> Los diarios chilenos también pueden ser consultados on-line (y los peruanos, rusos, chinos, etc.) y no por ello dejan de usar expresiones locales para tener consideración con los que no están acostumbrados a ese tipo de expresiones... ¡La de localismos que usan aquí los periódicos (especialmente los "chicha")!


Buen punto, es verdad.
Pero dudo que diarios chilenos cargados de localismos para chilenos (léase amarillistas) se vendan en los kioskos de Oslo.


tusi said:


> Definitivamente concuerdo contigo en que es igual de efectivo decir: "un estudio demuestra que es la octava más contaminada" que "De un estudio sobre la limpieza en las ciudades, es la octava empezando por el final"


Creo que no has entendido bien lo que dije.



tusi said:


> Sin embargo, no son sinónimos, puesto que la octava más contaminada tiene que asegurar que se han analizado "todas" las ciudades. Sin embargo, dentro de la muestra pueden no estar todas, sino solo una muestra representativa, por lo que octava por el final tiene más precisión.


Eso es absurdo.
En ningún estudio se cuentan “todas” las ciudades sino las que cumplen con ciertas características, y aunque fuera así en ambos casos necesitas demostrar lo mismo, ¿o sólo por decir “por el final” estás garantizando que las contaste todas?
Saludos.
_


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Vampiro, aquí también está generalizado el sistema de múmero de turno según un papelito, pero no dice mucho en cuanto al lugar que ocupas; lo aclaro con un ejemplo: llego a las 11 de la mañana, obtengo el número 82, pero soy el segundo, porque los 80 primeros ya han sido despachados. La cosa se hace más indescifrable cuando los números se dan según el negociado o ventanilla a donde deseas acudir, por ejemplo A-27, y sentados en espera hay como 60 que no tienes manera de saber a que letra han de acudir.


Yo creo que dice bastante.
Si te toca el número 82 y llaman al 75 sabes sin lugar a dudas que te faltan al menos 7 (¿conté bien?), porque, claro, siempre hay alguien que se aburre y se manda a mudar, pero ese es otro cuento.
Lo mismo vale para el A-27 o cualquier otro; si en pantalla aparece el A-03 estás sonado, tienes para rato.
Lo que importa, creo yo, es saber cuánto falta para que te atiendan, no a cuántos van a atender después de ti.
Y los ochenta o cien que haya en la sala están de comparsa, no entran en la cuenta que a ti te interesa.

(La numeración del tipo 17/32 se hace justamente para que no falten páginas y para saber con certeza cuál es la última, creo que es un caso distinto al que estamos discutiendo acá)

Saludos.
_


----------



## Fernando

Insisto: ¿Quitamos la palabra "penúltimo" del diccionario por inútil?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Este hilo me ha tenido pensativo durante el fin de semana: no entendía cómo nos ha costado tanto trabajo explicar a los no españoles la forma en que pacíficamente entendemos algo tan simple, tan sin vuelta de hoja, como lo que es una cola y por qué contamos desde la cola.
En primer lugar, el asunto presentaba una complejidad no buscada: la palabra cola no tiene en España ninguna connotación sexual ni se refiere al culo. Así, es usual enviar a alguien "a la cola" del pescado, de la carne o del INEM sin que ello provoque sonrisa ni ambigüedad. Llamamos cola a la fila de personas que esperan su turno para una gestión administrativa, una compra o entrar al cine.
Por otra parte, estamos muy acostumbrados a dividir una sucesión cualquiera en cabeza y cola. En una carrera de motor (motos, coches, aviones....) alguien ocupa la cabeza o la cola. También determinados objetos tienen cabeza y cola; incluso llamamos cola o colín a parte de la estructura de las motocicletas y cola a la parte final de un avión. Incluso en informaciones sobre la II Guerra Mundial, el artillero de popa de los grandes bombarderos es llamado aquí "artillero de cola". 
Despejada esa duda, queda lo de contar desde el final de la cola. Para ello habría que decir que sólo contamos "por la cola" cuando la fila tiene unas determinadas proporciones. Si en una carrera hay sólo cuatro competidores a nadie se le ocurre decir que el tercero en llegar es el segundo por la cola; simplemente llegó el tercero. Ni siquiera en los 100 metros lisos (ocho de media) se cuenta por la cola. Lo de contar desde la cola solemos aplicarlo cuando la fila a contar supera los diez. Así, entre 27 países europeos, es usual contar desde la cola pues ello transmite una información muy eficaz: España ocupa el segundo puesto por la cola en el informe PISA, y todos entendemos que nuestros alumnos son de los menos formados en lectura y matemáticas.
Aclarado lo anterior, entiendo que quienes sí tienen connotaciones entre sexuales y anatómicas para el término cola les sonará muy gracioso que un policía imponga a una persona que respete la cola, que se ponga en la cola, que guarde cola o, directamente, que lo envíe a la cola. Nada nuevo. Uno de mis hermanos pidió a un mexicano que le cogiera el paraguas mientras él sacaba dinero del bolsillo y el mexicano lo miró con cara de no entender nada. Y lo mismo pasa con madre. Pero qué le vamos a hacer. Así son las cosas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

clares3 ha tratado este tema de la cola y contar por la cola con una seriedad y un rigor ejemplares, y que son de agradecer.
Voy a poner a ello una guinda. Supongo que la palabra 'capicua' es utilizada a ambos lados del Atlántico, y quizá haya quien no sepa que en origen es 'cap i cua', expresión catalana que significa literalmente 'cabeza y cola', que no tiene connotación sexual alguna, ni siquiera anatómica. 
Salut i força...


----------



## clares3

Manuel G. Rey said:


> clares3 ha tratado este tema de la cola y contar por la cola con una seriedad y un rigor ejemplares, y que son de agradecer.
> Voy a poner a ello una guinda. Supongo que la palabra 'capicua' es utilizada a ambos lados del Atlántico, y quizá haya quien no sepa que en origen es 'cap i cua', expresión catalana que significa literalmente 'cabeza y cola', que no tiene connotación sexual alguna, ni siquiera anatómica.
> Salut i força...


Hola
Gracias, estimado Manuel, y creo que debí incluir esa expresión catalana de origen pero totalmente implantada en nuestra lengua.
Saludos cordiales desde Murcia.


----------



## amanarma

Gracias Clares3. 
Puede que sea porque nosotros -unos más que otros- estamos _acostumbrados _a nuestra posición -en la política europea sobre todo-. ¿Qué prefieres ser, cabeza de ratón o cola de León?
Pues eso.
PD: Acabo de leer la información sobre _capicúa;_ desconocía su procedencia, siempre me ha parecido una palabra preciosa, gracias G. Rey.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Como véis, amanarma acaba de añadir otro dato significativo: cabeza de ratón y cola de león. Todo confirma la normalidad con que usamos aquí esas expresiones.
Gracias amanarma por tu saludo tan amable. Y gracias a tí precisamente por tu amabilidad.


----------



## Vampiro

Sólo para el registro, aclaro que la palabra “cola”, por acá se usa de la misma manera en todos los contextos que han mencionado; de hecho hay quienes (me incluyo) la prefieren por sobre “fila”, porque esta remite a épocas que es mejor no recordar.
Por extensión y sólo como eufemismo, se suele usar como sinónimo de “culo”, palabra grosera donde las haya en el caso de Chile.
Como la expresión “por la cola” acá no se usa (y como habrán comprobado, ni se conoce) cuando vi el título del hilo pensé: “Oh, un inocente angelito ‘e Dios que quiere armar jaleo hablando de sexo anal”.
Pero cuando entendí de qué iba la cosa, me he remitido todo el tiempo a lo poco práctica y poco útil que es la información que entrega, salvo que se quiera ser irónico, pero por acá ni eso.  Sólo tenemos expresiones muy puntuales como “el colista” (de un campeonato, por ejemplo), que se refiere exclusivamente al último lugar, o “salió coleado”, expresión ya en desuso y en el museo de las palabras, para referirse a un candidato cuando salía último en las elecciones.
Pero insisto, contar de atrás para adelante en una cola, no se nos ocurriría como medio de entregar información; por ejemplo, no tendría sentido alguno si estoy haciendo un trámite y mi señora me llama para saber si me espera a almorzar o no y yo le digo “estoy sexto contando desde el último”, lo más probable es que piense que le estoy tomando el pelo.
Entretenido hilo.
Buena semana para todos.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Porque tiene que decirle a su señora cuando lo llame que en la cola hay un millón seis persona para hacer el trámite. 
-¿Un millón seis, querido? ¡Qué exactitud!
-Sí, mi reina *[...]*. Soy el sexto por la cola y delante hay un millón.


----------

